# How are the snowdoggs holding up?



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I saw alot of snowdoggs on the picture thread so was wondering how they are holding up? Lets here the good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

No problems with mine-and the clocked air shocks are still holding too!


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

This is our first snowfall with ours and we plowed through our route 3 times with it in 24 hours. No problems at all!!!

I am hesitant to tell you how much I love it seeing we just put it on last week. But so far I am impressed with it!


----------

